# String quartet / Cello concerto (new compositions)



## madviolist (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi, I wasn't here for quite long time so I decided to upload some of my new works, hope you'll enjoy it!

First of them is String quartet which I've composed in winter of 2012 and is dedicated to my schoolmate who is playing first violin in our quartet (I'm playing viola part). It is divided to two movements, first is forceful and quite "merciless" (don't know if it's right word in English, sorry  ), second is about flowing of time with solo of first violin.

Recorded on the 20th of May 2013. There are some sound problems, instruments are not really balanced, etc. but I hope you'll like it.






Second piece which I decided to upload is Concerto for cello and orchestra in D-major which I've composed for my boyfriend who is cello virtuoso and glad to perform music of 20th and 21th centuries. It'll be premiered in autumn of this year so NOW I have only demo from PC, but there is also sheet of it for you.

soundcloud audio file

__
https://soundcloud.com/fholacky%2Fkoncert-pro-violoncello-a
pdf score https://www.dropbox.com/s/b2r7q0gfq0b4ct7/koncert_ddur_partitura.pdf

There were few other compositions I've done (for example, "Chamber symphony") however, they're much darker than these I've written about above and they're definitely not my style yet ...

Thanks for your responds!


----------



## bagpipers (Jun 29, 2013)

your description of the music presented is very accurate which shows your a good composer and can visualize your music behond what is played.

1.very tastefull music
2.good compositional craft
3.your right either the instruments were off balance or your ensamble is not not quite ready to join the emerson string quartet but then again you wont see me playing piano at seiji ozawa hall either,but my piano playing and composition is much better than my spelling or grammer though


----------



## madviolist (Jan 10, 2012)

bagpipers said:


> your description of the music presented is very accurate which shows your a good composer and can visualize your music behond what is played.
> 
> 1.very tastefull music
> 2.good compositional craft
> 3.your right either the instruments were off balance or your ensamble is not not quite ready to join the emerson string quartet but then again you wont see me playing piano at seiji ozawa hall either,but my piano playing and composition is much better than my spelling or grammer though


Thank you very much for this encouraging reaction!
You may be interested in the other work I've spoken about already, Chamber symphony, so here's demo


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

madviolist said:


> Thank you very much for this encouraging reaction!
> You may be interested in the other work I've spoken about already, Chamber symphony, so here's demo


I really liked it!. You have a great talent, definitely you must develop this style.
I loved the harmonic gestures. Sometimes, it seems like the harmony is going to some modal flavour thing, but immediately this direction is gently abandoned. I liked the orchestration, it's very effective for this effect. 
The piece has a great, mysterious and meditative mood.
The only comments I have are related to the structural part.
The piece sounds like a big arc (particularly because of that motif which is used in all the movements, and also the use of long sustained notes, slow melodies, and meditative mood). That's not bad per se. But, in these kind of compositions, a direction is needed. Generally, the piece starts quiet and then develops to a big climax, for later going back to the quiet mood. In this piece, there's a sense of built up in the first movement, but then is dissolved in the second movement. The net result is that one feels all the time floating in a calm sea. Also, because of that, some more contundent textural contrast would be nice.
Some things to keep in mind for the next piece, if you want to maintain this nice big arc form, then suppress the division in movements, and add at the middle of the piece a climax followed by a textural contrast. And then you can resume the initial texture. Great examples of how this can be done are Ligeti's Lontano, and at a minor scale, Boulez's Derive I.
Another way can be adding more constrasting movements.
Anyway, these are only my views, of course.
Really waiting for more of your compositions in this style!.
Best regards.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I really like the String Quartet. It sounds a lot like Bartók to my ears in both rhythm and harmony, and I think the contrast of the two movements gives the piece a good balance as a whole.


----------



## madviolist (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you all!
I'll try to do my best in next compositions. You know, it would be probably better if I finally found some teacher for this who would direct my work ... nevertheless, hard work makes us successful


----------

